# Looking for contractor kent



## Tulip2929 (6 mo ago)

Hi all

Does anyone know of someone good for installing cast iron guttering? 

In Maidstone, Kent.

We need / may need

2 downpipes reconnecting
The fall changing after the removal of an extension
replace some poorly joined lengths
possibly renew the joints
Thanks!


----------

